Ask HN: How do you fight back against censorship? - julienreszka
======
billconan
I want to implement a p2p/uncensorable reddit like with orbitdb
[https://github.com/orbitdb/orbit-db](https://github.com/orbitdb/orbit-db).

~~~
julienreszka
How much money do you need

~~~
billconan
only need time.

------
N_trglctc_joe
well, the first thing you do is ⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️ a ⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️ to ⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️
⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️ your ⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️, and after that it's all pretty
⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️⬛️.

